# New Jake Pics



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

learning to use the hide-a-pooch


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

one more


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Great Pictures!! Thanks for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Same chest sculpture, neck, color ears as my 3 year old and similar nose. Did he come from MN?


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Gotta love those pups!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

